

Is is possible to lead a company socratically? - alejoriveralara
http://alejorivera.com/post/91568537557/is-it-possible-to-lead-a-company-socratically

======
Kluny
I'd love to hear his employees opinion on whether this is a good idea or just
vastly irritating.

